
All Household Appliances Should Be Made By Apple - dave1619
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/26/apple/
======
Samuel_Michon
The author uses coffeemakers and alarm clocks as examples of how household
appliances are difficult to use. On the other hand, she lauds Dieter Rams for
his designs.

Apparently, the author doesn't know that Dieter Rams designed coffee makers
and alarm clocks for Braun, and they're still being sold. They're very easy to
use and they last forever. (My Braun alarm clock and coffeemaker are 20 years
old, and I wouldn't replace them for anything else. They still work
perfectly.)

Coffeemaker: [http://www.kitchen-apex.com/Braun-KF400-BLK-
Aromaster-10-Cup...](http://www.kitchen-apex.com/Braun-KF400-BLK-
Aromaster-10-Cup-Coffeemaker-Black-B00005IX9U.htm)

Alarm clock: [http://www.connox.com/categories/accessories/alarm-table-
clo...](http://www.connox.com/categories/accessories/alarm-table-clock/braun-
alarm-clock-ab7.html)

------
panarky
Yes, this is exactly what we need.

Beautiful refrigerators that reject food items without explanation that don't
meet Apple's secret standards of nutrition and aesthetics.

Coffeemakers that are works of art but only brew coffee bought from Apple.

Toasters that have to download 120 megabytes of bug fixes, DRM, Quicktime and
Safari before they'll toast your bread.

~~~
codingthewheel
Dishwashers that allow you to purchase a special, DRM'd version of dishware
that will only clean in Apple(tm) dishwashers using Apple(tm) detergent.

Cameras that require you to download, install, update, and maintain iTunes
before they'll give up their precious cargo of pictures of you doing tequila
shots off your girlfriend's...oh wait, you're an Apple geek, nevermind.

Slate-gray $4 Apple trashbags that don't resize except when you grab them in
the bottom right corner and pull diagonally, and which are equipped with
random LEDs to let you know the bag's status. Yay.

Gorgeously designed hybrid induction stoves that can cook anything -- but only
if you get your power through Acme Power co, or root the damn thing, voiding
your warranty.

And the list goes on.

------
lawfulfalafel
So when the little light in my fridge dies I have to send the entire thing
away to get repaired?

Perhaps it is a shoddy kitchen product that could be improved, but you
shouldn't use that criticism to support a corporate (design) philosophy.

There is nothing unique about apple except the sheer amount of effort they put
into refining their products.

~~~
sgift
> There is nothing unique about apple except the sheer amount of effort they
> put into refining their products.

And even that is not so unique: Every manufacturer of high-end products does
the same (e.g. Miele, which is famous for the quality of their household
appliances - and for their price).

------
djhworld
I think the thought should just be rephrased as "household appliances should
be better designed, see Apple for examples of good design"

The microwave example is spot on however, I don't think I've ever used the
"food specific" buttons, who does? When I use a microwave I pop the food in,
set the heating level (high/medium/defrost) and the time. That's it.

I suspect most people do the same

~~~
beoba
Are the extra buttons on your microwave that confusing for you?

White Problems.

~~~
djhworld
They're not confusing, they're just primary examples of feature creep that are
largely unused/unnecessary.

------
davidk0101
Horrible article. The whole thing is just a plug for a bunch of kitchen
products. Why would you post this?

~~~
Samuel_Michon
The only kitchen product that's being plugged is a Cuisinart coffeemaker, the
other products mentioned are being called out for their bad design. I agree
that it's not a good article, but that's because it _doesn't_ mention any good
products. The Cuisinart coffeemaker has far too many buttons, it doesn't look
easy to use at all.

